# HELP! My bunny was attacked by a cat!



## lynanne (Aug 28, 2004)

On Tuesday morning (8/24), a cat attack myNemo! I took him to the emergency clinic in our town forimmediate treatment. They do not specialize in bunnies; so my bunny vetcalled them to guide their treatment, and she gave me instructions forhome care. Upon bringing him home, he fell over to the sideand started flailing around, so I jumped in my car with him and tookhim on the hour drive to his bunny vet. Nemo was x-rayed, nobroken bones. The cat punctured his neck; so no one is sureif he has spinal cord injuries. The bones are not compressedin his neck. We did notice some damage to his inner ear; buthis vet didn't think that meant a "death sentence" although, shedoesn't seem to be real sure what the extent of that damage really is.

I have been feeding and giving Nemo water round the clock sinceTuesday. Occasionally, he'd flail around in his cage, as iftrying to sit up. Thurs. morn (3:30am), with little assitancefrom me, he got into his bunny hunch for the first time since theattack; and, seemed to stay in that position for a littlebit. Next time I checked on him, about 5am, he was back onhis side, not really moving, except for the breathing. LaterThurs., about 2pm, I went to check on him, and all by himself, he wassitting in his bunny hunch position! I was so excited, I called his vetand thought for sure this was a sign that he was going to makeit. She said to remain "cautiously" optimistic.

Well, since then, he flopped back over on his side, and he doesn't moveat all. He still takes water and food from me, and his toohis meds... he's on steroids, to keep the swelling down, anti-biotics,and Metacam for pain. For the last 36 hours, he has been onhis side, and hasn't moved or flailed around at all. I'mgetting discouraged again. I don't know if he is cold, andthat's why he's not moving. I just covered him up with sometowels. He's not stable enough to make the 1 hour drive backto the vet. They could IV him, but he takes water and foodjust fine (and he still pees and pellets!) I can't leave himat the vet because no one will be with him thru the night like we are.

Please give me any advice you can to help me get my Nemo through thiscrisis. I'm mentally and physically exhausted and cry all thetime for him. We just lost our beloved Guinea Pig, Harry, toan intestinal problem in June. We're not prepared to let Nemogo yet! We found on the street in May, and he has always justkept us amused since then. Lap bunny all the way.He's a 2lb 7oz dwarf lop ear.

Thanks


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Nemo. I'm afraid I can't givemuch help to you, but there are others that come onto the forum thatwill be able to. All I can say is that him laying on his side doessound like trouble with his balance, and probably the injury to his earis causing it. Hope everything turns out OK - keep us posted- Jan


----------



## JessicaRabbit (Aug 28, 2004)

jeez, I am so sorry! It sounds like he may needanother trip to the vet if he's not moving....hopefully pamnock willsee this thread and have more words of wisdom


----------



## lynanne (Aug 28, 2004)

After reading several other posts I decided totake Nemo on the1 hour drive to the vet. I didn'tlike what she had to say.

When I used the term "flailing" it never dawned on me that Nemo couldbe having seizures. After reading some other posts on thisboard, I realized that what I was watching him go through could havebeen seizures.

I described Nemo's last several days to the doctor who told me that itappears that Nemo has extensive "neurological" damage. And that hisprognosis was not good. Of course, not wanting to hear that,I had a bunch of "buts"... but, he is eating, and responsive to foodand water. He seemed to attempt to lift his head when Icarried him to the car and he saw the sunlight for the first time sincehe was attacked... but... but... but... 

The vet had that look upon her face like "I have a pet owner notwanting to hear the truth".. so she said, well, let me weighhim. She came back to the room, very surprised and said, "oh,he has gained weight... let me give you a stronger anti-biotic. Therecould be a deep seated infection in his brain or inner ear."

So, I think that she and the vet asst. still had that look upon theirface like I should be making some decision towardseuthanasia. I can't do it... I don't like to see our littlebunny just lying there as he is... but, I pray all the time that if itis God's will that he not be with us, then let God take him.And he is still here, so I have to think that we just need more time toheal.

I might also add, this was not Nemo's bunny specialist, who first sawhim on the day of the attack. His specialist is out of town,and this was the doctor on duty today. I would love to hearsomeone's story of hope... please share your thoughts andideas with me... is it time, after only 4 days, to give uphope, and make that hard decision?


----------



## JessicaRabbit (Aug 28, 2004)

oh, honey.....No one can make that decision but you. See how the antibiotics work and go from there...we'll be thinking of you


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Lynanne,

I just got home and saw your post -- I can only imagine how hard thismust be for you. He's hung in there for 4 days, and I wouldcertainly continue with the steroid, antibiotic, and painmedication. Keep getting the liquids and food intohim. Nutri Cal is an excellent product to use -- you can getthat or a similar product from the vet.

We will all be praying for his full recovery and keeping you in ourthoughts. Please keep us updated as to any changes.

Pam


----------



## lynanne (Aug 28, 2004)

The vet gave me "critical care for herbivores"... what is nutri-cal? 


I found another website that offered some information about "neurological" ailments in bunnies. It was informative.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&amp;A=485&amp;S=5

The vet asst. said that one of the signs that he will probably notimprove is that he is urinating and pelleting on himself. Iwould like to believe it is because he is lying still enough torecuperate. Am I fooling myself?

Has anyone experienced a bunny this sick, that pulled out ofit? What are your thoughts on the urinating and pelleting onhimself? Should I picking at his pellets and including themin his food, so that he gets his needed "_cecotropes"_?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2004)

Lynanne,

The critical care is probably similar to the Nutri Cal (which is actually for dogs and cats).

You are doing the best that you possibly can for Nemo, so just take it day by day and hope for the best.

Pam


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm praying that Nemo makes it. Giving him suchlove and attention is one of the best chances he's got. I don't know ifyou can get homeopathic arnica tablets in the States but if you have achemist or anywhere that sells them then give him arnica 30 one tabletevery fifteen minutes for a couple of hours and then three times a day.It doesn't matter if he spitsthem out, they only need to stayin his mouth asecond or so to work, just try not to touchthem with anything when you give them to him, tip the tablet into hismouth straight from the lid.I gave it tomy cat twoweeks after she'd been paralysed from half way down herbackby a road accident and within hours she was walkingagain. I was away when the accident happened, the friend feeding mycats had locked her out by mistake, and the vet was just waiting for meto come home to give permission to have her put to sleep. If I hadn'tseenthe result on herI wouldn't have believed it. 

Wishing Nemo every best chance.

Kate


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2004)

lynanne, perhaps the stronger antibiotic willhelp. I think you should keep on trying and give her a fewmore days - she seems a fighter, and i hope and pray she will pullthrough. Good luck - Jan


----------



## lynanne (Aug 29, 2004)

Good morning... thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. Nemo made it thru the night again.

Last night, I brought him outside with my husband, son and me, for some"new" air. After I set his box down, i noticed he tried tolift his head to see where he was. My husband, a little bitlater, noticed him trying to squirm to sit up.

I believethat that "flail" or squirm, is him trying to get tohis feet, and not a seizure. I'll have to read more about the seizuresto understand what they would look like.

When we came back inside, I brought Nemo, and sat on the floor givinghim water, talking to him, and giving him some food. Aftergiving him his food, and washing that down a bit with some water;again, he seemed to try to want to sit up, so I supported his body frombehind... he pee'd. So, I believe he knew he had to pee, anddidn't want to do so on himself, so he tried to get up... he knewenough to try to get up.

These movements are the first movements in a few days. And, Iwould like to believe they are attempts from Nemo and God so that Iknow not to give up hope for him. So, I won't be giving up;and I will continue praying that God will make the decisions necessaryfor Nemo.

Please continue praying for him (and our family) as we get thru thistrauma. I will continue to monitor the boards for any storiesof hope and encouragement. 

Hugs to all, lynanne


----------



## 2bunmom (Aug 29, 2004)

This is sad. I know that you must feelhelpless. My bun was sick a couple of months ago and I wasdoing all I could for him andI know how I felt. Heis back to being his happy little self now butI was beginningto wonder if he would ever be back to normal. You hang inthere with Nemo! If he is eating, drinking and going to thebathroom, he can work toward healing the rest of himself.Keep up with all of his meds and give them time to work. Thecritical care is supposed to be very good. I bought somerecently and it is my freezer"just in case". I also use theNutri Cal. Sounds like you are doing all that you can for himright now. Just keep up with the love and attention that youare showing him. I will keep him in my thought andprayers. Please keep us updated, we love every ones bunnieson this forum. 

***** Beckie


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm praying hard for him, it sounds like hereally wants to make it, you can usually tell when an animal has givenup hope and wants to die, and he doesn't seem that way at all. Whatyou're doing for him with your love and prayers and attentive care isgiving him the best possible chance to come through, I truly hope hedoes, he sounds a wonderful little rabbit.

Kate


----------



## lynanne (Aug 29, 2004)

Beckie:

Was your bunny urinating and defacating on himself? and not moving at all?

This morning, he has not showed any signs of wanting to move.Probably tired from his attempts to show me he can do it if he wants tolast night.

Thanks


----------



## pamnock (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Lynanne for the continued updates. We are keeping Nemo in our thoughts and hoping for the best.

Pam


----------



## lynanne (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all:
I'm a little excited right now. I just finished with Nemo'sthirdfeeding. Every time I put the syringe near hismouth, he struggled to get into his hunch position. I helpedhim gently get to his hunch, and after a minute, I tried to remove myhand and gently let him lay back down. BUT, he shifted hisweight as best he could, to maintain his hunch. I proppedsome rolled washclothes behind him for him to lean on. Hestayed in his hunch fora little more than 5minutes.Ididn't want him to over dothings,so,I removed the washclothes and he let megently layhim back down. He never actually took thefood syringe at this time, but I gave him some water when he laid backdown.

About 5 minutes later, I again offered him the food syringe.Again, he shifted to get up and eat. I held his head and neckin an almost upright position and he atehis food!He stopped eating and pulled his head back a teeny tiny bit to indicatehe was done eating. He ate about 5cc of food in that postion.

It was time for his antibiotic, so he's laying back down again; his eye(that's up) was looking a little more alert while he was trying to eatin that half-upright position.

I have to say, this is very encouraging to me and my kids. Iask for continued prayers that God's will be done, and He continues toguide me in my efforts to get Nemo well again.

Thanks all!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2004)

Poor little guy.

I'm praying and pulling for him, lynanne.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm glad to hear the promising newsLynanne!!! I was checking the posts earlier today looking foran update and hoping to hear good news 

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 30, 2004)

lynanne, I don'tknow why I missed this post until now, my gosh what you and Nemo havebeen through!  It certainly sounds like you are in tune toyour bunny and that you are making every effort to see to his comfortand needs. I wish you the best of luck and hope that things continue toimprove. 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 31, 2004)

http://cooleyscritters.freeservers.com/photo6.htmlhasarticle dealing with paralysis that I will copy and inserthere. It may be of help to you. Link to the site,as Rochelle Cooley is a very knowledgeable woman, whom I respect agreat deal. You may find more information that is beneficial.

"Special Remedy for Hindquarter Paralysis that is not caused by a break in the back

Sometimes a person will go out to the barn and notice that oneof their special rabbits is dragging its hind leg. This doesn't alwaysmean that the rabbit is paralized. It could just be apinched nerve andfaily easy to take care of. Here is a way that you can help a rabbitrecover quicker from HQ Paralysis when there is no break in the backcausing the paralysis. 

**Please note -* If your rabbit is squealing in pain or has lossof bladder and bowel, then I would either cull the rabbit or seek helpfrom a vet A.S.A.P. The treatment below will not help your rabbit. 
Treatment for temporary HQ Paralysis - Place the rabbit in a carrierstuffed with hay. Put a teaspoon of Brandy in a 8oz glass of milk inthe rabbits 32oz water bottle and fill the rest of the way with water.This will help calm the rabbit down to a sort of relaxed state ofbeing. The rabbit will still eat and drink. Give the brandy and milkmixture fresh daily for at least 3 days and see if you notice anyimprovement. If you notice some improvement, then continue to give themixture for another 4-7 days or until the rabbit is hopping around backto normal. If you do not see any improvement, then culling the rabbitmay be your only choice at this point. 
I do know that this does work, as it has been tried by a couple ofbreeders with100% success. This remedy also came out of a book writtenin 1920 "

The hay "stuffing" the carrier is to hold the rabbit relativelyimmobilized until it begins to heal. It is not particularlythere for feed purposes. Hopes and prayers go outto Nemo from here, too, lynanne.

Buck


----------



## lynanne (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I'vebeen able to peruse the site a bit more and love all your posts andpictures and ideas of cages, and the love for bunnies that everyone has.

Nemo attempted to sit up a few more times today. It seemsthat he does not like to eat laying down anymore. I'm hopefulwhen he does that.

But, for the last several hours, he has been laying on his sideextremely still again, and his eyes don't seem to focusagain. I guess he just over did it a bit, and is tiredagain. That's okay; we'll still be there for him.

Was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to clean the wound on theback of his neck. The vet treated it with saline, and i thinkput that invisible stitch on the puncture wound. But, it bledstill and well now, it stinks to high heaven. I don't plan toclean it just yet; but would like to prepare for when Nemo is up forhaving a little "sponge" bath. I have tried to clean hismouth up a bit from the food that doesn't always make it down histhroat; and instead caked to his fur on the bottom side. But,he really needs to be cleaned out on the neck where he is shaved andhad/has the puncture wound from the cat's teeth.

Tomorrow morning will be one week since the attack. SometimesI feel real hopeful because he does something other than lie there;other times, I just get so down and out. I'll keepyou posted; and thanks again for all the information on this site!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 31, 2004)

I would be rather concerned about the puncturewound as it would be very prone to infection. I'd have thevet check it out again, as I'm hesitant to offer any advise not knowinghow deep the wound is or if it invaded the spinal cord.

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2004)

Agree with Pam. I would definately get the vet tocheck the wound, especially as it smells bad. The last thing you needis for an infection to set in. I check your post regularly as I'mhoping and praying Nemo makes it. Good luck- Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 31, 2004)

Lynanne, this maybe a rather long post, but I'm going to tell you two stories, both ofthem full of love. My first doglived a very long life, 16years.In her last days she was unable to move around on herown. She couldn't use her hind legs, she was too old and tired to pullherself with her front legs. My sisters and I would lift her rear endand "wheelbarrow" her outdoors to do her duty. She was always so happyto see us. She wagged her tail and she licked our faces. She was alwaysa happy dog. She wouldn't eat on her own but she would eat pieces fromour hands. Being children and being full of love and devotion to ourdog, we saw all of these things as signs that she wanted to live andwas going to get better. That wasn't the case. She really needed to belet go and eventually we saw the exhaustion in her eyes. She hung onlong enough for us to come to the realization that it was hertime. 

My daughter had a cat who was deaf and had a penchant for layingunderneaththe cars in the driveway...my teenage son ran overhis head in the dark one night as we left town for the weekend. The catcurled up in a box in the attic for two days and nights. When we foundhim it was very clear he needed to be put down right away, so myhusband and my daughter took him to the emergency vet clinic. Two hourslater they came home and I learned that they hadn't put the cat tosleep. He was scheduled for surgery the next day. My daughter hadbegged her father to pay for the 200.00 surgery to have the cat'sskullfused and not "kill" her cat. He agreed. The two daystay turned into a ten day stay the surgery turned into threesurgeries. He ended up withhis teethsuper gluedtogether so that his jaw was immobilized.She had to feed himwith a syringe, his care programwas so intense and exhaustingI can't even describe it to you. His head was full of brokenbones. He had nervedamage in his brain and neck. He waspartially blind in one eye....But a year later you couldn'teven tell he was a cat who had his head ran over by a car. 

Only you will know what is right for Nemo. He had to be given theopportunity to overcome this terrible thing. Watch his eyes and listento your heart. Don't mistake his pain or his plea to be let go forsomething else. At the same time, if the vet gives you reasonfor renewed hope and faith, and if Nemo shows the willingness to keepup the fight, you keep up the fight too! 

You are in our prayers. A lot of us are checking in regularly to see how things are going. Keep us posted.

Raspberry


----------



## lynanne (Aug 31, 2004)

The vet knows of his puncture wounds... there aretwo of them, from the teeth of the cat. Actually, 3 vetstreated the puncture wounds. The emergency clinic that Ioriginally took Nemo to, and then his bunnyspecialist. His specialist and I talked of thespinal cord or other nerve being hit and causing problems. 

His x-ray showed mostly his inner ear was damaged. OnSaturday's visit, the doc (not Nemo's specialist, but the on-duty docat Nemo's vet's place), gave me a "super strong" anti-biotic (herwords) to ward off any deep seated infections. I'm assumingthat she too looked at the puncture wound. She examed Nemo inthe critcal care area, and not in the normal animal exam room that Iwas waiting in.

I believe the smell is just old blood, and dried upfood.His critical carefood is not thebest smelling stuff.

I followed some links from the URL that BuckJones posted, and saw thatperoxide can be in a bunny's first aid kit. I'm thinking Ican saturate that area with some peroxide on a cotton ball to get itcleaned up. I just haven't cleaned him up much so as not tostress him out any more than he is/was.

After giving him about 10cc of water this morning, again, he struggledto sit up to his hunch. So,I have him sitting up,with a rolled towel supporting him. I'm just gettingconcerned because it seems that when he smells his food, and starts toeat it, he wants to sit up to his hunch. Then, in thatposition, he can't eat it, as I can't find his little mouth very wellwith the syringe. Which means, that since he's been gettinginto his hunch for the last day, he hasn't eaten much... which can't begood.

I'll check back here often tosee if anyone has an idea as tohow to get that blood cleaned up the quickest and the least stressfulfor Nemo. Since it's dried up, I need a way to break it down,loosen it up, and wash it away. Putting a warm wet rag onwill take much too long to get that blood re-wet and wipedoff. Maybe I"ll check a website with "Hints from Heloise" too.

Lynanne


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 31, 2004)

Now that youmention it, I distinctly remember that our cat's food that was fed tohim via syringe was HORRID smelling. He would slobber all over becausehe couldn't close his mouth all the way and the wet food and theslobber would drip out all over the place and get in his fur. It driedin his fur and then he smelled awful. He didn't like being cleaned upand as you said, you don't really want to stress them out any furtherby spending much time cleaning them up. My daughter used a warm, dampcloth...good luck.


----------



## lynanne (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, it's been another hopeful day.Nemo is still breathing; and trying like the dickens to getbetter. I was able to give him a sponge bath; but that onlyhelped a wee bit on that nasty smell.

By the way, that website link that buckjones posted has some thingswrong!I did the peroxide thingy on the bunny, andwell, he didn't like that a whole lot. My husband called thelocal animal hospital and asked about cleaning him up, they said "OHNO, don't use peroxide, that will hurt him." Little late onTHAT issue... they recommended betadine (very little bit of b.d.because that too can be painful given in a full dose) and salinewater. So,I don't know why that link hasperoxide for the bunny first aid kit... but don't do that!

Nemo spent most of the day fighting to get into a bunnyhunch. And when hegot there, he would shift hisweight a little to maintain his stance. He even tried to turnhimself around a few times. That usually ended up in a spillafter several wobbly attempts to maintain his stance. But, hetried. I had to quiet him down as he positioned himself topounce a few times too. Not that he would be able to hopanywhere but over and down... but, he sure seemed to have that desire.

I am getting a little worried about his eating though. Itseems that every time I present the syringe for water or food, that iswhen he decides he wants to get into his bunny hunch and startsstruggling to sit up. Well, I'm starting to wonder if it'shim trying to stop me from feeding him. In hishunch position, I can't get the syringe into his mouth. Hedoesn't TRY to eat.. if the syringe manages to get into his mouth, hewon't move his mouth. I put a few strands of timothy hay infront of him, and he lowered his head to try to eat it; but that didn'twork too well for him. I gave him some fresh lettuce leaves,and he munched a little on them, but only a very tiny bit.

Finally, tonight, after I cleaned his bottom again, I presented thesyringe of food. He ate about 10cc of food. He waseating about 40cc a day of the critical care. Maybe I wasgiving him TOO much water and he was bloated or filled up onthat. I don't know. We'll see how he reacts to thefood tomorrow.

I gave an update to his bunny specialist and she seemed very surprisedto hear that he was still TRYING! She got the GRIM reportfrom the vet from Saturday's visit, and figured by now Nemo (orme)would have given up. I'm hoping that he willcontinue working hard like he is, and hope to get him to see her onSaturday, as she is off for the next few days.

I hope that baby guinea pig makes it... I think my drive to see Nemothrough this crisis is because I lost my guinea pig Harry in lateJune. What a fun guy he was. For 2 weeks, I'd reachto get bags of fresh veggies for him at the grocery store, and thenwould remember he's not here anymore... and, in my kitchen, cutting upveggies for our dinner salads... well that deafening quiet... no moresqueaking and hollering from harry...took some getting usedto. He and Nemo were pretty funny together too.

good night... it's about 11pm california time...


----------



## lynanne (Sep 1, 2004)

I was just with Nemo when he took his last breath at noon. He's playing freely in heaven now.
Thanks for all your prayers and support.... keep loving your bunnies, and each other.
Lynanne


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 1, 2004)

Lynanne, we know you did everything you could tohelp your bun. Your compassion will be rewarded. My deepest sympathyfor your loss. I know otherbunnies will benefit from theirowners reading this thread. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry, lynanne. God knows you went 100 extramiles.



With Deepest Sympathy,

-Carolyn


----------



## babymommy (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so so sorry. I've been reading butnot posting. I really didn't know what tocontribute. Your Nemo looks allot like my Baby.It's hard to even think of something like that happening.

I will give Baby extra kisses and pets tonight when I get home.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 1, 2004)

I am so very sorry Lynanne, thosephotos that you posted are absolutely beautiful. Perhapsyourexperience and support will be needed in the future forsomeone suffering a similar incident.



Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2004)

lynanne, I wasso hopeful after last nights post. I'm so sorry. We were all pullingfor you and know that you gave it everything you had. I'll be thinkingof you just as I have since it all began. 

Raspberry


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 1, 2004)

I know how you feel. Lost mine too.

love,

Rose


----------



## lynanne (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks all... you'd think this came as a surpriseor something; asI can't seem to stop crying. I willbe going through this all over again in about an hour and half when mykids come home and find out.

I was hopeful too after yesterday being the 2nd day he seemed to try toget into hunch position. But, you'll see too by my post, inmy heart, I started suspecting he was getting to that position as a wayto avoid eating. Last night, he ate a very little bit; butthis morning, he wanted nothing to do with water or food. Hetook his pain medicine just fine. But when I presented thesyringe with food and water, he wouldn't move his mouth to take any ofit.

I accepted his desire to be "let go" and had called my husband to askthat he make THE appt. at the local vet. He did so, and wewere scheduled at 4:30pm. I prayed and prayed and asked Godto take Nemo, as I did not want to be the one carrying out that finaldecision. The Lord listened... he washome when he passed on.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2004)

Lynanne, I am so very sorry about Nemo. I waspraying he'd make it, and you did so much for him. At leasthe was at home with someone who loved him. He and Harry will betogether at Rainbow Bridge now. God Bless,- Jan


----------



## theilian (Sep 1, 2004)

It's such a sad news. 

May Nemo have peace and happiness in the bunny heaven.


----------



## beans_mommy (Sep 1, 2004)

ohhhhhhhlynanne im soooooo srry to hear of urloss......i am in tears as i write this u are in myheart and prayers in this time of griefgod bless nemo.......





always Donna


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 1, 2004)

Lynanne, I am so sorry about yourlittle Nemo. I had so hoped that he would recover.You took the best care of him that you knew how and I am sure that heunderstood how much you loved him. I know thatyouhave got to beexhausted and very sad rightnow. Please try and rest. Thank you forposting his pictures and sharing them with us. He was agorgeous bunny and he looks like he had the sweetestpersonality. Take care and come back to the bunnyboard. We are here if you need to talk.Beckie


----------



## JessicaRabbit (Sep 2, 2004)

just so very very sorry Lyanne. I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 2, 2004)

Lynanne,

I am so sorry tohear Nemo didnt pull it through. You tried everything you could. Its sosad. At least he isnt hurting anymore. Hewasa really cute bunny!!Was it a stray cat thatattacked him? Hang in there.

Cristy


----------

